# CMT vs Freud



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Did anyone compare those two brand, I've did my stairs long time ago, 13 steps bull-nose and didn't see any burn and as sharp as it was before I use them, I did the front and one side of all thirteen stairs.
I've tried couple of the Cmt's bit and never been deceived, bit I didn't tried the door's kit.
Any comment's

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As a rule Whiteside, Amana, CMT and Freud are considered the best premium bits. I have been satisfied with bits from all these companies.


----------

